# 3 Questions to help my patients!Need more input to add to mine Please!



## lu1chy (Mar 11, 2011)

*1: If plants are acquired from an outside source, how would you go about introducing them into your clean, pest/fungi free grow room*
*

2: If plants develop botrytis (grey mold/bud rot) during the latter stages (last month) of the flowering cycle, what method should be implemented, in an attempt to eliminate botrytis and maintain the integrity of your finished product*

*
3: If CO2 is being used, during what weeks of the growing cycle is it not necessary or in fact, detrimental to crop health? What is the maximum CO2 ppm you should ever have in your room*


----------



## lu1chy (Mar 13, 2011)

*2: Answer:* *

Infection can be minimised by the destruction of plant debris at the end of the season, the avoidance of sites recently used for faba bean crops and the selection of cultivars with a high level of resistance to the disease. Fungicides can be used but for best results the crop should be carefully monitored, the pathogen should be accurately identified and the crop sprayed with the correct product at the optimum time.[2] The greatest impact of chocolate spot disease is through the loss of flowers and spraying during the flowering period is likely to achieve the greatest increase in yield
* 
*If you guys can add anything let me know !*


----------



## Medical Grade (Mar 13, 2011)

lu1chy said:


> *1: If plants are acquired from an outside source, how would you go about introducing them into your clean, pest/fungi free grow room*
> *
> ]*


*

this one is easy. set up a quarantine veg area.. veg out the new plants in this area untill you can take a fresh cutting with no visible signs of disease or bugs.. the worst thing you can do is introduce the soil from that new plant to your room. it carrys all the bad things.*


----------



## Snow Crash (Mar 13, 2011)

1: If plants are acquired from an outside source, how would you go about introducing them into your clean, pest/fungi free grow room

Personally, I wouldn't, but if I _HAD_ to I'd do something like this. Place them in a smaller quarantine area. Spray the plants with Azomite and Neem, possibly a fungicide as well. Then I'd drive the ppm's of the CO2 in the room up to 10,000 and leave it there for a good 5 to 10 minutes to suffocate anything still alive. 

Then I'd pray and cross my fingers.

2: If plants develop botrytis (grey mold/bud rot) during the latter stages (last month) of the flowering cycle, what method should be implemented, in an attempt to eliminate botrytis and maintain the integrity of your finished product

Keep your humidity under 40% and cut it out like cancer or rust on a Chevy. Be liberal and remove anything near the site of infection. Be aware that mold spores probably cover the bud, even in places where it would seem healthy. IMO... moldy buds belong in the garbage.

3: If CO2 is being used, during what weeks of the growing cycle is it not necessary or in fact, detrimental to crop health? What is the maximum CO2 ppm you should ever have in your room

I have done some research with CO2 but haven't applied the knowledge myself yet, so you should probably listen to people with first hand knowledge on this one, but I hear that:
during veg it isn't necessary
during lights out it isn't necessary
during the last week it isn't necessary (especially if you are bringing the temperatures down for color enhancement)


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 13, 2011)

I use and Integrated Pest Management system, anything new is quarantined first and treated with systemic miticide and fungacide. Botryis should just be cut out if it occurs, lowering humidity and spraying with the correct preventive fungicides early is the best action.
CO2 is not detrimental to plant health except in extreme concentration. I run a constant level of 1500ppm on veg and flower for increased growth rates. Every two weeks as part of my IPM program my rooms are gassed with about 10,000ppm CO2 for a couple hours. This practice does not seem to have any adverse effect of the plants.


----------



## lu1chy (Mar 13, 2011)

Making a room specifically for this sounds like the right plan if I had to do so. you guys are great - once I get my equipment and the room set up I'll donate to this site - I'm wondering if there is a VIP - There must be  Hey thanks alot *NewGrowth, **Snow Crash, and **Medical Grade 

You guys are great !~!




https://www.rollitup.org/members/medical-grade-303068.html*


----------

